
Fossil fuel-free jet propulsion with air plasmas - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-fossil-fuel-free-jet-propulsion-air.html
======
fpoling
I am not so sure that plasma exhaust of such jet engine will affect climate
less than fossil fuel based engine.

